# Pentax K1000 problem



## nealjpage (Mar 11, 2007)

So, I have two K1000 bodies.  I bought a new-to-me Toyo 28-50 zoom.  The lens will only activate the light meter on one of the bodies but not the other one.  Any ideas?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 11, 2007)

Have you tried putting in new batteries?


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes, I put a new battery in and the body works with other lenses.  Just not this particular one.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 13, 2007)

Bump.  Any ideas, anyone?  Dimitri, I'm looking in your direction


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry, I've been away...

A few questions to ponder on:

Do you have another lens, such a Pentax lens (KA mount) which works well on both cameras?

What are the serials of these two K1000? They could be made pretty much apart in years, after all the K1000 lasted until 1997, for over 20 years. Some of the earlier models were better made than the later ones (which were made by Chinon in China). Therefore, you might have lens compatibility issues.

Also, have you cleaned the battery contacts and terminals? You'd be surprised how many of them are corroded.

One more thing, is the Toyo lens mounted all the way in on the camera which doesn't respond to light? Sometimes one needs to apply gentle persuasion.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 13, 2007)

I re-read your posts and it seems the Toyo has an issue. Quite possible your cameras are fine.

Dump the lens.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 13, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> I re-read your posts and it seems the Toyo has an issue. Quite possible your cameras are fine.
> 
> Dump the lens.



:cry:  But I just bought it!!  I know it's not the best, but it's all I can afford right now. :greenpbl:

I tested things out the other day--Body A works fine with my "control" lens, a Pentax prime.  Body B works fine with the control.  Body A also works just fine with the Toyo, but that's where body B starts to have issues.

It may be the lens, but isn't it strange that both bodies work just fine with a prime, and one works just fine with the Toyo?


----------

